# Not To Good At The Moment



## Luke.a (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi all

Well I've just been let down with my pup .

I have been contacting the breeder's family and thier not answering any phone text's or mail's from Facebook  what a waste of time I've been sitting for hour's on end reading up about GSD's plus buying what is needed (over €500's worth) and then just for this to happen.

Something tell's me they sold the male's too close friend's or family (there was only two male's in the litter and four female's I was looking for a male).

I would not mind if they told me this I even stated that I would pay extra if I had first pick of the litter then to find out so many week's later two were already sold.

So a Friend of mine told me last week that her mum had two rescue GSD's that were 10 week's old so hopefully (down on my knee's praying) thier still looking for a good home.

Finger's crossed, but as for now Im peed of with the breeder.

Guess I can do more reading for the time been incase I missed out on anything.


----------



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

Did you have a deposit down already?


----------



## Luke.a (Feb 25, 2011)

DolphinGirl said:


> Did you have a deposit down already?


Oh no, and just a good job too .


----------



## wilbanks17 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thats sucks. I know imagine how excited you must hve been.


----------



## Luke.a (Feb 25, 2011)

wilbanks17 said:


> Thats sucks. I know imagine how excited you must hve been.


Tell me about it :crazy: feel's like a kid who just droped his ice cream .

But hopefully the rescues are still around guess Id feel better having a rescue knowing it's coming too a good home .


----------



## wilbanks17 (Feb 11, 2011)

Luke.a said:


> Tell me about it :crazy: feel's like a kid who just droped his ice cream .
> 
> But hopefully the rescues are still around guess Id feel better having a rescue knowing it's coming too a good home .


They are the most loyal dogs you can have. They know what it's like to be lonely.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

could I ask why a 10 week old is a rescue . Are these pups taken away from a puppy mill. 

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Luke.a (Feb 25, 2011)

wilbanks17 said:


> They are the most loyal dogs you can have. They know what it's like to be lonely.


I'll agree with you there, been stuck indoor's for most of the day it's not the best lifestyle for this breed as we know,I've already asked my friend if thier still around  and Im sure she would be more than happy to help me out because she was searching for me for a day or so too tell me put it this way she was begging me to take one on,so finger's crossed .

Thank's


----------



## wilbanks17 (Feb 11, 2011)

carmspack said:


> could I ask why a 10 week old is a rescue . Are these pups taken away from a puppy mill.
> 
> Carmen
> Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


I thought the same thing, I am assuming they were born while the bitch was in a rescue shelter...


----------



## Luke.a (Feb 25, 2011)

carmspack said:


> could I ask why a 10 week old is a rescue . Are these pups taken away from a puppy mill.
> 
> Carmen
> Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


Oh I havent got a clue I never thought of asking that question,that's a good point you made I'll have to ask my friend about that.

Oh and there are two pup's.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

well make sure you're not receiving stolen goods . Way too suspicious for a "friend" to just hand out two ten week old pups. 
Find out.
If there is something fishy it may come back to haunt you .
Things I am thinking of are non breeding agreement which was broken and the evidence has to be got rid of --- a conditional sale with pups coming back to original breeder -- .
You would think "rescue" pups would come out of some establishment that does thorough checks on your suitability and home stability to provide them good care and homes. They wouldn't be begging you . And I don't believe they would be handing them out in doubles, nor just handing them out with some fee , to keep you feeling that they have worth, and to help run the facility .
The old story stands - if it's too good to be true , it isn't .
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Luke.a (Feb 25, 2011)

carmspack said:


> well make sure you're not receiving stolen goods . Way too suspicious for a "friend" to just hand out two ten week old pups.
> Find out.
> If there is something fishy it may come back to haunt you .
> Things I am thinking of are non breeding agreement which was broken and the evidence has to be got rid of --- a conditional sale with pups coming back to original breeder -- .
> ...


Oh no lol sorry think I may have miss read.

My friend's mum help's rescue's look for a good home this family is dog mad they have six of thier owne her mum even dose Dog training (here is the website her youngest daughter is on it Dublin Dog Training - Dog Obedience and Agility Classes in Dublin & Leitrim)

My friend was trying to make me feel pitty for the pup's and I was like sorry but I cant because I have one on they way well I thought I did until now. I will have to pay a fee for the rescue but that dont bother me because I know it will be for a good cause.

Thanks for your help and advice .

Oh and here in Ireland there are alot of pup's for rescue due to careless owner's.


----------



## Rowan (Feb 10, 2011)

Wow that sucks. Good luck with getting one of the other puppies.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry that you were let down on your pup, I know how disappointed you must feel. Bet that if you get that little rescue pup it will fill your heart with just as much joy as the other one would have.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Maybe it was meant to be? I feel like, when things don't work out the way I want, I was meant for something else. Maybe the rescue has a better dog for you?

3 of my dogs are rescues or shelter dogs, and I wouldn't want any other dogs.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If they are no longer available, be wary about snagging up the first available pup you can find. My friend from work had a litter and offered me a puppy. I was still going to school and had wanted to wait until I was finished so I would have more time. But I also wanted the puppy. Finally, I asked my landlord and got the ok. I went back for the puppy and they were all gone. I then went out and bought the first GSD puppy I could find. He cost $150, was raised in a garage and up under a wrecked car. His mother and littermates were too fearful to be petted. He came right to me, and "chose" me. He was my dominant, drop-eared, disaster puppy that I should have never gotten, made every mistake with, and learned the most from. 

Be careful about selecting. 

Also, if a breeder has two males, and four people have asked for males, two people are going to be happy, and two unhappy. The breeder cannot wave their magic wand and add penises to the female pups. You were probably just third on the list. Happens.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I am so sorry for the major let down. I can't imagine!



selzer said:


> Also, if a breeder has two males, and four people have asked for males, two people are going to be happy, and two unhappy. The breeder cannot wave their magic wand and add penises to the female pups. You were probably just third on the list. Happens.


There is definitely no way to get around this, it's just the way it is. HOWEVER, The breeder should be in contact with her to let her know WHY she is not receiving the puppy. That is the honourable, respectful thing to do.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

True, my guess is that without a deposit system, the breeder was not sure her people were actually going to purchase the puppies. I mean, some people do not wait six months until the dogs are bred, and then pregnancy is confirmed, and then puppies are weaned, etc. They do not bother to TELL the breeder that they went to the pet store, rescue, or newspaper to find a puppy NOW. Then you call them and let them know the puppies are born and will be ready in x number of weeks -- some of us like to wait until pups are a couple of weeks old before starting to promise them.

Even then some people do not mention that they already bought a puppy. They do get around to it, but not always right away. So, the breeder probably did not want to tell her #3 person that the puppy was sold until it was indeed accepted. 

The right thing to do would be to say, I have two males and three or four buyers. You are number three. If buyers 1 or 2 back out for whatever reason, you will be the next recipient.


----------



## Luke.a (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow thank you's all for the comment's and advise.

Now as for the rescues well they found home's hahaha just my luck but at least thier homed and well,I have been looking around on the internet and cant find nothing and the one's that I have found are sold or are female's,but it's ok the longer the wait the better that day will be when it come's.

So for the mean time I shall not give up and keep my head in the book's and on here also plus head to the petshop's from time too time just to buy thing's they maybe need for the future Oh that remind's me worm tablet's.

Again thanks all for the advice much needed and helpfull.

Finger's crossed.


----------



## Linzi (Mar 23, 2010)

Luke,sorry to go off topic.Are German Shepherd's still banned in Dublin ?.
I thought they were banned from council owned homes,also do private home owner's have to muzzle them in park's.
Linzi


----------



## Luke.a (Feb 25, 2011)

Linzi said:


> Luke,sorry to go off topic.Are German Shepherd's still banned in Dublin ?.
> I thought they were banned from council owned homes,also do private home owner's have to muzzle them in park's.
> Linzi


They are still banned but nobody realy care's (public) I have two GSD no wait three GSD's living in my area one is a gaurd dog, and a nice white GSD is a family pet and the 3rd is someone who I dont know but I see it alot and not one of these dog's have a muzzle.


----------



## Luke.a (Feb 25, 2011)

In this list you can see the Dog's that are banned
Ten breeds banned by Dublin City Council

But I see them all of the time everywhere I go.The law is if you have any of these breed's in your home they will be taken from you and destroyed,could you imagin how many thousand's of dog's that would be killed I dont think the law would have much chance against so many owner's.The garda(police) dont even care about this law they never ever stop people and say you should have your dog on a muzzle or were do you live if anything most people are getting more dog's now than ever there is noway this law will ever work and most of all why ban a GSD.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

I certainly wouldn't even take the chance that my dog could be taken from me and destroyed. What if you run into an official that actually does follow the laws? Are you prepared to have your puppy destroyed??? 

I would look into getting a different, non-banned breed if I were you.


----------



## Rosa (Sep 18, 2010)

I live in Ireland as well and nobody follows those laws and they are never enforced.

In all parts of Ireland GSDs have to be muzzled while been outside but a gentle leader is sufficient enough as well.

Luke if you check donedeal there are alot of GSDs on that that need to be re-homed, usually small fee on them as they are couple months old.


----------



## Luke.a (Feb 25, 2011)

Rott-n-GSDs said:


> I certainly wouldn't even take the chance that my dog could be taken from me and destroyed. What if you run into an official that actually does follow the laws? Are you prepared to have your puppy destroyed???
> 
> I would look into getting a different, non-banned breed if I were you.


 
Ah trust me you have too live here to understand how thing's work:wild: 90% of dog owner's have banned breed's in my area and thats alot of dog's (32 thousand people live in my area) and I've never seen one of these dog's attack anybody they may give the odd bark or growl.

And to top thing's of my daughter just came in and told me she just seen a pup Staffordshire Bull Terrier and down the road there's a Japanese Akita the list of banned dog's in my area and other area's of Ireland could go on forever.




Rosa said:


> I live in Ireland as well and nobody follows those laws and they are never enforced.
> 
> In all parts of Ireland GSDs have to be muzzled while been outside but a gentle leader is sufficient enough as well.
> 
> Luke if you check donedeal there are alot of GSDs on that that need to be re-homed, usually small fee on them as they are couple months old.


Thank's Rosa for the help I been to donedeal.ie and made plenty of phone call's and all male's close to my area are sold  there are plenty of female's. Oh and I have bought a gentle leader so Im well sorted there made sure I have nearly everything for the arrival.


----------



## Rosa (Sep 18, 2010)

If i see any in shelters or that I will post up a link here just to let you know anyway! Hope you find your perfect dog soon!


----------



## Rosa (Sep 18, 2010)

Don't know if you can travel or not but this beautiful fella is on irishanimal webiste,










*PIPER*
is a lovely White German Shepherd of about 2 years approx. He is like a big Bear and he is very big but has a nice temperment and seems to be a smashing dog. He will require some lead training and we are doing so with a halti at the moment because he is so strong, we will access him again next week to see what he is like with other dogs . And according to the dog laws he will have to be muzzled and on a lead while out in public. He would benefit greatly by going to dog training classes. He is Neutered, Vaccinated, Microchipped and had a Kennel Cough Vax. Our dogs will only be homed to secure gardens or yards. Please ring Hannah: 087 970 1919
*CONTACT:*Cottage Rescue, Co Tipperary (Hannah: 087 970 1919) email


----------



## Luke.a (Feb 25, 2011)

Rosa said:


> Don't know if you can travel or not but this beautiful fella is on irishanimal webiste,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just sent you a PM to fill you in how thing's are going.

But again I will say he's nice fella and will have no problem finding a home, I say he would do well on a farm.



Rosa said:


> If i see any in shelters or that I will post up a link here just to let you know anyway! Hope you find your perfect dog soon!


Ah he dont have to be perfect I seen an add of a three legged GSpup but I would have to make weekly visit's to the vet plus the vet was on the south side of dublin so that was a bit of a downer I recone that little guy might have a tuff time finding a home .


----------

